# Romantic Piano Piece - Search



## vertciel

Hello everyone:

I am looking for a solo piano piece (not a piano concerto or any of its movements) with a duration of no more than 20 minutes written in the Romantic era to add to my repertoire. I am not biased towards any composer, as long as the piece is technically and musically elegant.

In comparison to Chopin's works, I am interested in learning something more difficult than the Fantasie-Impromptu in C-sharp minor (Op. 66), but something easier than or at the level of the Andante Spianato & Grande Poloniase Brillante (Op. 22). 

In the paragraph above, I am just referring to Chopin's works; the piece can be composed by any Romantic composer (e.g. Liszt, Rachmaninoff, etc...) of course. 

Your recommendations and suggestions are appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## opus67

Hi.

*Disclaimer: I'm not a musician*

The _Fantasy in C 'Wanderer'_ by Schubert? The duration is just around the 20-minute mark, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

opus67 said:


> Hi.
> 
> *Disclaimer: I'm not a musician*
> 
> The _Fantasy in C 'Wanderer'_ by Schubert? The duration is just around the 20-minute mark, if I'm not mistaken.


That's supposed to be one of Schubert's most difficult works, but you will find a lot of fun with it.

Chopin: Polonaise Op. 26 Nº 1


----------



## Isola

I'd recommend:

The ultimate romantic - Liszt's Liebestraum: 





Schubert Lieder - Liszt transcription, such as Das Wandern, Ständchen.

Schubert impromptus:


----------



## trojan-rabbit

Close to the twenty minute mark, you might consider the Rachmaninoff Chopin Variations, which, I believe is within this time frame. I've never heard them performed, unfortunately 

Otherwise, try the Chopin Heroique Polonaise.


----------



## trojan-rabbit

If you're looking for an major orchestrated work, I'd really recommend Rachmaninoff's Paganini Variations, which is a bit over, but a great achievement.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

trojan-rabbit said:


> Close to the twenty minute mark, you might consider the Rachmaninoff Chopin Variations, which, I believe is within this time frame. I've never heard them performed, unfortunately
> 
> Otherwise, try the Chopin Heroique Polonaise.


What about the Corelli variations, by Rachmaninov? They are quite demanding.


----------



## Air

Liszt - Waltz from "Faust" by Gounod. Beautiful piece. Technical, but not overwhelming.

If that does not work, try one of Chopin's ballades or scherzis, or of course Schumann's Papillons, Carnaval, or ABEGG Variations.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Mendelssohn's Scottish Fantasy?


----------



## vertciel

Thank you for your responses!


----------



## MatsumaruDX

Hmm, Liszt's Liebestraume No. 3 is nice. Or maybe Chopin Fantaisie Op. 49, Piano sonata No. 2 mvt. 1. Rachmaninnof's Preluce in C sharp would be nice...


----------



## TWhite

You might take a look at the Rachmaninov Prelude in b minor, op. 32 #10. A very beautiful and extremely Romantic work. It's not as technically demanding as some of the other Preludes, but it does take a lot of power for the central section. The short cadenza like passage before the return of the main theme actually looks more daunting on the page than it is to play. 

It's a darn good piece, IMO.

Tom


----------

